# Went "Grocery Shopping"



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

My buddy and I went and got dinner tonight.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I like the selection at your "store".


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Best place to shop.


----------

